# Free super charging valuation



## DriveFa$t (9 mo ago)

I have a question on evaluating free Super Charging that I hope someone can help me with. My much beloved Tesla S was rear-ended by a car going 45 mph as I was stopped to turn left. Never used their brakes. Hit me at 45 mph and pushed me into on-coming traffic which finished us off. Luckily, we were in a Tesla (took the punches like a champ) and two, no one miraculously was seriously...just very, very sore all week. Due to the driver's level of insurance, we had to subrogate my insurance for the coverage on the Tesla but now I am battling his insurance company for things not covered by my insurance company, i.e. medical bills, loss of wages, pain and suffering, deductible, etc. Another thing I want them to cover is the value of the free Super Charging for life that my year and model came with. I have reached out to Tesla to see if they have anyway of doing this but haven't had much luck. I'm not trying to make them pay for the lifetime of the car, just perhaps a year. I haven't asked for a large amount but they are insisting on "proof". Does anyone have any ideas or dealt with this before?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You'll probably get more value out of that if, when you order your replacement car, you whine about losing free supercharging to the delivery agent enough that they give you a few hours of supercharging with the car.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

There were discussions here a few years back about some MP3's that came with free lifetime SC'ing and Tesla offered to buy back that "feature". IIRC the established value was $5000/US. With a bit of searching,. you can locate those threads.

PS - Sorry to hear of the death of your Tesla.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> There were discussions here a few years back about some MP3's that came with free lifetime SC'ing and Tesla offered to buy back that "feature". IIRC the established value was $5000/US. With a bit of searching,. you can locate those threads.
> 
> PS - Sorry to hear of the death of your Tesla.


Yes, Tesla set the precedent way back in 2018 at $5K. The M3 performance was originally given free supercharging for life. Then Tesla took that perk away and significantly reduced the MSRP. When earlier buyers grumbled loudly about the price cut, Tesla offered a $5K refund if you would agree to relinquish the free supercharging.

Since this offer was for virtually brand new cars, it would seem to me that some percentage of that $5K would be a reasonable estimate for you. I think I would use the estimate of the remaining life of your car based upon the miles you've driven vs. the expected life of the car.

However, you also mention pain and suffering. In which case you need to consult an attorney.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

https://www.xautoworld.com/tesla/model3-performance-refund/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056024539832844288


----------

